# E Collar - Aetertek



## aviadavi (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

I have Aetertek E Collar (AT-218S).
When I first try it with the first stimulation level it seems as it too much hurting to my dog (because he screamed when I use it) so I stop using it for a while.

I know it's the first (lowest) stimulation level because I used a tester before trying it on my dog. 

Does anyone familiar with this E Collar?

BR,
Avi


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Cheap dog collar. You also got the "strongest". Vendor calls it a shock collar giving you an idea of their intended use. Only 7 levels of stim.

There is probably a good reason you have to spend about three times as much for a good Dogtra or Tritronics.

No, I have not used it but........you can compare the reviews on Amazon with the reviews for Dogtra and you will see a tremendous difference.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

we don't need to punish with pain during training. that's not that the Ecollar is for. corrections and punishment aren't the same. corrections don't cause pain but just give a light physical stimulation to re-focus the dog. a punishment is a 20 minute time out in the crate for sticking their head in the catbox and is still not painful. what's the matter with you?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

scarfish said:


> we don't need to punish with pain during training. that's not that the Ecollar is for. corrections and punishment aren't the same. corrections don't cause pain but just give a light physical stimulation to re-focus the dog. a punishment is a 20 minute time out in the crate for sticking their head in the catbox and is still not painful. what's the matter with you?


this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i do use shock mode on both my dogs. the topic of this ancient thread was the OP's dog was looking like it was in pain on the lowest setting with a cheap Ecollar. it's not supposed to be painful or used as a punishment.


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

It's not necessary to hurt a dog to get training done. in fact, needlessly causing excessive discomfort is abuse, not training. The collar mentioned by the OP is a cheap piece of junk, that should be avoided.


----------



## LouCastle (Sep 25, 2006)

impig33 said:


> If you have a large dog, a shock will not affect him even in highest level.


WOW! I've seen large dogs put into learned helplessness by an Ecollar. I've seen very good protection dogs whose bite has been completly ruined by an Ecollar. I've seen dogs who refuse to leave their handler's side after poor use of an Ecollar. I'll have to STRONGLY disagree. 



impig33 said:


> However, if you dog is small, I suggest you not to use shock function, vibration and beep are enought to draw his attention.


I've never found that the size of a dog has anything to do with how an Ecollar affected him. I've worked GSD's that first felt a 4 and one that ignored a 60. I don't recommend using either the vibration or the tone for training purposes.


----------

